# ICQ mit Proxy verwenden



## chofer02 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Ich benutze ICQ hinter einem Proxy. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Ich weiß den Namen und den Port für den Proxy. Der Port ist 8080. Ich habe auch meinen Benutzernamen und das Passwort für den Proxy, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ICQ einstellen muss damit es funktioniert. Meine ICQ Version ist ICQ Pro 2003b.

Mfg
Chris


----------



## pking (14. Juli 2005)

Erstmal musst Du schaun welche Version ICQ unterstüzt.
Ich denke das wird s4/s5 sein, also muss dein Proxy auch ein s4/s5 sein.
Evtl. solltest du den Proxy auch anpingen, dann siehst du auch ob er wirklich online ist.

Aber für was brauchst/willst du ein proxy für icq.


----------

